# Twist Off vs Pry Off Caps



## Coldbrew (Nov 22, 2011)

Can twist off caps be used on both twist off and regular non twist off bottles?


----------



## cpfan (Nov 22, 2011)

Coldbrew said:


> Can twist off caps be used on both twist off and regular non twist off bottles?


Yes.

Steve


----------

